# rpg maker 3



## Alicia (Nov 6, 2005)

I luv RPGs!!!  There is no denying it!  And when I heard about this...I thought it was a really great idea.
I was wondering if anyone here has tried it.  If so, did you like it?  How were the graphics?  What is your opinion of RPG Maker 3?


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 7, 2005)

I have been wondering about the third installment of the RPG Maker myself. I heard the second one wasn't worth getting, so I didn't attempt to track down the delayed American release of the gaming engine, but I was hoping that this new edition may have cleared up some of the reported navigational problems and unfriendly interfacing with users. 

Are you a fan of the original RPG Maker on the first playstation console? I thought the anime maker section was utterly useless, but I did get pretty far in an original (using the templated character choices and enviroments, of course) fantasy story and a tongue-in-cheek Super Mario Bros. parody.  I even got a fourth of a way through designing a turn-based rpg adaption of the computer classic Shadowgate.  I wish I would have actually finished something, however.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 8, 2005)

To be honest, I had never even heard of "RPG maker" until a friend of mine told me he was thinking about getting "RPG Maker _3"_.  From what you say...I don't think I would have liked the first one.  Too bad you never finished your game...I am a big fan of "ShadowGate"!


----------

